

Is being an interpreter with a GUI why JavaScript spawns so many frameworks? - vfclists

Would there be so many frameworks for Javascript if was necessary to go through a edit-compile-link cycle on every iteration?
======
SamReidHughes
I think it has more to do with the language's overwhelming presence in the
world, not to mention that GUI-related programming has a lot of sensible-
seeming options for how it should be designed.

~~~
vfclists
But aren't there just too many frameworks? A new one comes out every other
day. Or is it because it so easy to announce them on Hacker News?

